# Interior seats



## pjp144 (Sep 1, 2016)

I can't seem to find individual* seat covers 67*GTO, just need lower front bucket and lower back seat, the after market ones only come in complete sets , any suggestions ?


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

buy a pair, keep the other as a spare?


----------

